# effexor/ anti depressants any of them help??



## thinkingway2much (May 31, 2007)

ah where do i start? have not been well at all lately and after months of hoping to 'be back to my old slef', i finally told my doc how i was really feeling.
Basically exhausted, depressed, and really apathetic - not caring about anything. im on avanza which is sedating me and i has not helped at all with my depression or anxiety but has helped with my sleep (the only reason why im still on it). ive just felt like i can't be bothered - i want to be motivated to get better - i WANT to but despite WANTING to be motivated Im still NOT motivated. Everythings a major effort - my doctor is like join a gym and I am like too tired to do that I just can
t get the motivation to do stuff. And when I do go out I come home with major tension headaches and my neck feels SO SORE from all my anxiety. Its like I am damned if I stay home and damned if I go out. plus I have social anxiety, agoraphbia/ panic disorder and health anxiety !!!!!!!!! I feel like a complete nutcase.............no wonder I am drained.........

now the psychiatrist has added effexor which i took with a lot of apprehension as its has a shit load of side effects. so far just made me feel even more sedated and lethargic. im begining to feel very depressed like will i ever feel better? or even have the energy to do anything?? i ve only been on effexor for a few days and i know it takes weeks even months but when u already feel tired and then u feel more tired its upsetting. also the doc said it was suposed to be like a 'big cup of coffee' and give me energy to burn?? does this happen straight away? just feel like a zombie.

anyone had any success with effexor?? i am well aware of the horror stories esp the withdrawal effects, which is adding to my flat mood, so pls be gentle-thanks


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well if you want a energizing anti-depressant wellbutrin (bupropion) would be the ticket. It's a dopamine norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor thus it is one of the very few stimulating anti-depressants out there. Besides some of the MAOI's of course.

It's sort of like ritalin or amphetamines in the way it affects the brain but it's not psychologically addictive and it's side effect's are generally considered much less sucky then ritalin. It's also does not cause any physical dependence or withdrawals like effexor or alot of other anti-depressants do which is a big plus. It also works fast for anti-depressants it usually works in about 2 weeks or so and i could feel the effects after about a week.

So id say definetely go with wellbutrin as it's much more likely to boost your energy then effexor is. Effexor causes drowsiness in some people but wellbutrin won't or atleast it very rarely will. Effexor did nothing for me only make my depression worse, give me awful side effect's such as sexual dysfunction and not being able to eat and make me rapid cycle through the bipolar spectrum like someone on speed. I didnt know i was bipolar at the time so the latter won't apply to you.

I came off effexor after only being on it 2 months and the withdrawals where the worst ive ever felt from any drug.


----------



## thinkingway2much (May 31, 2007)

ah well thanks for the reply - ive never heard of wellbutrin - will have to investigate. yeah I looked through this discussion board and saw a few people who wrote that effexor withdrawals were horrible and then i did a google search and found an online petition signed by 16 000 people who basically were complaining about effexor, its side effects and the fact that can't discontinue it and i was like great..............not!! OMG its totally messing with my head this maze of medications, side effects, benefits, risks etc. 
Its weird cos today i did not feel drowsy at all, and I have felt really 'wired', and alert but my thoughts are kind of racing a bit, but I have no idea if that's my anxiety or the med or both?? My poor brain no longer knows what is me and what is my emotions, oops I meant what is me or what is the medication!! See my brain is like mush.......ah don't mind me rambling!!


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

comfortably numb said:


> I came off effexor after only being on it 2 months and the withdrawals where the worst ive ever felt from any drug.


Ditto... worst withdrawls EVER. And it's recorded that it officially is one of the top worst medications to come off of...


----------

